# pic of the newest cichlid!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

fishermanzack picked this lil calvus up for me just the other day and has it in his tank until he comes home from school for a weekend or break. only got one for now...hopefully the local store gets more in sometime soon


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Calvus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

looks ugly to me but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Frankly eon17, at this point no one cares what you think.

Nice fish rywill!  His color is so much better than the calvus I've seen around here.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

eon17 said:


> looks ugly to me but whatever floats your boat...


I think your wasted time is enormously pathetic but whatever floats your boat......

Nice Calcus though! I've always wanted one since I saw "The Jewel Of The Rift" on National Geographic. Awesome coloration on the one you have.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea it looks so much better than the ones here in indiana that i have seen....he bought him in missouri for me. cant wait till he brings him to me


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

rywill it is really pretty..a nice calvuls, tell us when you get it...

eon17 when are you gonna grow up??


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea eon17...nice post. i know i do not care at all what u have to say. i wasnt asking what u thought...next time just please do not say anything


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Good lookin fish! It's amazing how slow they grow compared to the other cichlids I've kept.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

There was just a huge post in General forums by TheOldSalt about this kind of criticism and treatment - eon17, if you don't care for a certain species, that is fine but your post lent nothing to the pic or thread at hand, so please reconsider next time you post. Scuba and flamingo, please also refrain from responding to such posts with more flames. Thank you. I am hoping these are all removed sans the posts directly referring to the pic.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Gratz Rywill - he looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

lochness said:


> There was just a huge post in General forums by TheOldSalt about this kind of criticism and treatment - eon17, if you don't care for a certain species, that is fine but your post lent nothing to the pic or thread at hand, so please reconsider next time you post. Scuba and flamingo, please also refrain from responding to such posts with more flames. Thank you. I am hoping these are all removed sans the posts directly referring to the pic.


eon17 has contributed nothing but negativity since he showed up here. My post was not really "flaming" it was merely letting him know that no one cares for his negative comments.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

That's a good looking :fish:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Where in MO did your friend find the Calvus? I have been looking for one fora long time without success. The only thing I have found are Fire Fin Comps froma local breeder


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

im not sure exactly where he got it from....he goes to school at BBC....he is here on the forums....fishermanzack...ill find out and let u kno...or u might try to message him about it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lochness said:


> There was just a huge post in General forums by TheOldSalt about this kind of criticism and treatment - eon17, if you don't care for a certain species, that is fine but your post lent nothing to the pic or thread at hand, so please reconsider next time you post. Scuba and flamingo, please also refrain from responding to such posts with more flames. Thank you. I am hoping these are all removed sans the posts directly referring to the pic.


lmao, mine was more sarcasm than anything but oh well.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I'm glad you all approve of the fish I picked out, haha! I got him from my lfs here in springfield, MO, same place I got 3 gold head comps for $6 a piece, only about 1.25" but cheaper than everywhere I've seen. That Calvus is a lil bigger and cost me $15.00 but most want like $20 or so, and if I would have waited till saturday it would have been less because the guy has 25% off everything on saturdays. Sad this was the only one he had.... I'll try and get some more pics of the calvus with the comps and get them posted.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Do you know the LFS owner very well? If so do you think he would ship to STL?


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't know him too well, not sure if he ships or not. If you are looking for calvus he doesn't have any right now, but when he gets some I could let you know. STL? as in st. louis?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

St. Louis it is


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Just so you know Springfield isn't too far from st. louis, like 3 hours or so, so if I ever find more calvus we could meet up half way or something instead of paying shipping costs, whichever is cheaper.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is def. an option. Which route do you take to get back to Indiana? If you come through STL maybe we can work something when you take a trip home to Indiana possibly. 

I appreciatte you working with me on this.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I just take 44 straight through to the other side of st. louis then get on 55/70 on the north side of st. louis.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is less than thirty mins from my house. Let me know what happens with the Calvus. 

Sorry for Hijacking your thread rywill. 

I will PM you my email address


----------

